# DMX wegen Tierquälerei und Drogenbesitz verhaftet



## Tokko (12 Mai 2008)

*

*

*Nur drei Tage nach einem Verkehrsdelikt hat DMX jetzt weiteren Ärger mit der Polizei.*
*Nachdem er sich eine kurze Zeit lang der Polizei und einer Hausdurchsuchung widersetzt und sich in seinem Schlafzimmer verbarrikadiert hatte, wurde der Schauspieler und Rapper am Freitag in seinem Haus in Phoenix wegen Verdachts auf Tierquälerei und Drogenbesitz festgenommen. Laut dem Maricopa County Sheriff war ein SWAT-Team um 3 Uhr morgens mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl bei DMXs Anwesen Cave Creek in Arizona aufgetaucht. Der Grund dafür waren Ermittlungen, die über einen Zeitraum von sieben Monaten geführt worden waren und die den Born 2 Die-Star verdächtigten, in Besitz einiger vernachlässigter Pit Bulls zu sein. *
*"Jemand wie DMX, der so viel Geld hat und eine berühmte Persönlichkeit ist, hat absolut keine Ausrede dafür, sich nicht um seine Tiere zu kümmern“, sagte Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio. "Er hat eine lange kriminelle Vorgeschichte und offensichtlich keinen Respekt vor dem Gesetz."*
*DMX, der mit bürgerlichem Namen Earl Simmons heißt, versuchte zunächst, sich in seinem Schlafzimmer zu verbarrikadieren, doch die Polizei überredete ihn recht schnell zur Kooperation. Bei der anschließenden Hausdurchsuchung wurden Waffen, Drogen und fünf Pit Bull-Welpen entdeckt, die ins nahe gelegene Frauengefängnis gebracht wurden, wo man sich um sie kümmern wird (um die Welpen, nicht die Waffen und Drogen).*
*Daraufhin wurde der Rapper verhaftet und in das Fourth Avenue-Gefängnis gebracht und wegen sieben minderschweren Fällen von Tiermissbrauch sowie wegen vier Fällen von Drogenbesitz angeklagt, laut Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio. Er muss am 15. Mai vor Gericht erscheinen.*
*DMXs Anwalt erklärte, der Vorfall im Haus seines Mandanten sei unnötig gewesen und vermutlich eher der etwas vorlauten Art seines Klienten zuzuschreiben.*
*"Sheriff Joe gab vor, in das Haus einzudringen, weil mein Mandant es versäumt hatte, wegen eines Verkehrsdelikts vor Gericht zu erscheinen“, erklärte der Anwalt Murray Richman E! News. “Die Polizei schlug die Scheiben ein und brach mit dem SWAT-Team durch die Tür wegen des Verstoßes und verhaftete ihn wegen Marihuana-Besitz.“*
*"Die Kaution wurde auf $7.500 festgesetzt und er wird gerade entlassen."*
*Dann fügte Richman noch hinzu, dass man seinen Mandanten interessanterweise auch für die Hunde angeklagt habe, obwohl der Vorfall 10 Monate zurücklag, und er zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gar nicht zu Hause gewesen sei.*
*"Ich glaube, dass Earl, als man ihn dabei erwischte, wie er zu schnell fuhr (er fuhr 183 km/h), einfach etwas zu frech reagiert hat, und der Sheriff deshalb so drastisch reagiert hat. Ich hätte Earl jederzeit zur Vernehmung reingebracht. Ich habe den Sheriff mehrfach angerufen und bin nie zurückgerufen worden."*
*Laut Angaben des Sheriffbüros wurde DMXs Anwesen bereits im August durchsucht, weil sich mehrere Nachbarn über vernachlässigte Tiere auf seinem Grundstück beschwert hatten.12 Pit Bull-Mischlinge wurden von dem Gelände entfernt und zu der Notaufnahme einer Tierklinik gebracht, weil sie unterernährt und dehydriert waren. Die Polizei fand auch Überreste von drei anderen Hunden, die zum Teil dort vergraben waren, sowie Waffen, Munition, Drogen und Drogen-Utensilien im Haus.*
*Von der Polizei gab es Erklärung, warum sich alles so lange hingezogen hatte, jedoch sagte der Staatsanwalt von Maricopa County, Andrew Thomas, dass er diesen Fall so behandle wie jeden anderen auch."Der Bekanntheitsgrad einer Person hat keinen Einfluss darauf, wie er behandelt wird, wenn er gegen das Gesetz verstößt", sagte er. "Wir behandeln diesen Fall genauso wie jeden anderen Vorfall von Tierquälerei".*

Quelle:
eonline.com


----------



## rise (13 Mai 2008)

hmm...was soll man schon erwarten!

Ich habs immer gesagt!Rap ist Mist!


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

tja wenn man kein eigenes tier in der Hose hat, muss man wohl so handeln....

kein Verlust für die menschheit!


----------

